# LoL this would be fun to try



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhSlXcWKy9Y&feature=related


LoL


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Somebody on here wanted to make one of those, but the consensus was you could do it with your own kids but better not touch any others.


----------

